# Does anyone in the Washington State Area have a lactating cat, or can bottle feed?



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Not my fosters! Never fear--Minerva and babies are all fine. 

But I do have a friend who's got some 2 day old kittens. There was supposed to be someone else bringing over a lactating queen, but that didn't work out and now my friend is stuck with bottle babies and she doesn't have the experience/capacity to care for them right now (she's doing okay at the moment, but won't be able to keep doing it for the weeks that they'll need). I cannot put them on my foster mom who just had kittens, as she belongs to the shelter and they won't grant me permission to do that. 

So....does anyone know someone in the Western Washington area that has a cat who is lactating, or has enough experience with bottle babies to want to take these guys on? My friend has been calling rescues, but I'm also collecting any other options/info that I can find.

Thanks,


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just got word that she's found someone with a nursing mom to take the kittens. Problem solved!


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry I can't help all the way from Ireland but glad it's not Minerva. Was worried when I saw the post. Name suggestion for female kitten is Meadbh (pronounced Mayve). Meadbh is the irish spelling as there is no letter y or v in the irish (gaelic) alphabet. Meadbh was a legendary queen of Ireland who had 7 sons. Hope your friend gets some helpers.


----------

